# Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds - Jan 2008



## meanwood_monks (Jan 13, 2008)

We went here last year on our first explore. Decided to go back today, as we've just found this site this is a good place to do our first report to.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## chelle (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*

Saw your pics on the other site and replied so I will do the same here..I love these very much indeed.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*

Interesting looking explore. 
Love pic 4 for its slightly sinister bizarreness. 

Cheers


----------



## Bad wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*

Great pix,nice to see a bit of humor!!!on no 4.


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*

We took a trip there today, only succeeded in getting in the Leeds University owned blocks. Empty rooms that smelled of piss. 

We wanted to get into this place but we were seen messing with one of the wooden boards and gave up, they are quick to replace the boards thats for sure, they are all pretty new looking. Nice to know it isn't completely impossible though. ^_^

Loving that dentists shot, i'm surprised thats all still in place!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*



I guess you were the people that the occupiers of the site saw and reported to the Security Company. Evidence of people tampering with the window boarding was quite visible whilst we were talking this afternoon. Clearly if you are going to wrench off the boarding to gain entry, you will eventually get caught out. They site occupiers can hear you! As to your comments on the newness of the security boarding - yes it is regularly inspected by the site occupiers and security and kept repaired. 

Just for information, this is not the Eastmoor Secure Unit (that is at end of site behind the prison security fence), this is the old Leeds Reformatory School, later the Eastmoor Reform School.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*



Dirus_Strictus said:


> I guess you were the people that the occupiers of the site saw and reported to the Security Company. Evidence of people tampering with the window boarding was quite visible whilst we were talking this afternoon. Clearly if you are going to wrench off the boarding to gain entry, you will eventually get caught out. They site occupiers can hear you! As to your comments on the newness of the security boarding - yes it is regularly inspected by the site occupiers and security and kept repaired.
> 
> Just for information, this is not the Eastmoor Secure Unit (that is at end of site behind the prison security fence), this is the old Leeds Reformatory School, later the Eastmoor Reform School.



It just well could be these muppets responsible for ripping boards off! Check out the date on the picture info. 
LINK REMOVED!
I don't think the Meanwood guys do anything like these clowns appear to do!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*



phill.d said:


> It just well could be these muppets responsible mate for ripping boards off & been the clowns! Check out the date on the picture info.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2331739544/
> I don't think the Meanwood guys do anything like these clowns appear to do!



You could be right. If one must act like that, make sure nobody lives on the site first. As I said somebody had been really messing with the security boarding. Trouble is everybody gets tarred with the same brush when we have clowns like that around.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*



Dirus_Strictus said:


> You could be right. If one must act like that, make sure nobody lives on the site first. As I said somebody had been really messing with the security boarding. Trouble is everybody gets tarred with the same brush when we have clowns like that around.



Yeah i agree with you mate. It's these clowns who spoil it for the decent guys. these muppets have even got there car registration on show on there other pics?  Total brain dead.
Since i'm not a nasty guy i'll get rid of that link when a few folk know who IS responsible!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Eastmoor Secure Unit - Leeds 13/01/08*



phill.d said:


> Yeah i agree with you mate. It's these clowns who spoil it for the decent guys. these muppets have even got there car registration on show on there other pics?  Total brain dead.
> Since i'm not a nasty guy i'll get rid of that link when a few folk know who IS responsible!



Also, never wear just a yellow vest on a dormant site - it is a dead give away that you have nothing to do with said buildings. No self respecting H & S official would allow his staff to go out equipped with only a vest and no safety boots or hard hat. A dog, wife/girlfriend and normal outdoor clothes are the best means of wandering around sites for a recce.


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2008)

*confused* 

What's going on here?


----------



## phill.d (Mar 14, 2008)

krela said:


> *confused*
> 
> What's going on here?


Apparently there's been some numptys up there yesterday playing the clown, ripping boards off & getting local residents to call out security.. I added a link to the idiots and there pictures responsible. There not urb exers or anyone on here or any other forum. They look to be crims who were locked up in there at some point. I took the link off later when folk knew it wasn't these guys and who it really was.


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh I see. That's okay then.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 14, 2008)

krela said:


> Oh I see. That's okay then.


ok..from what i can see these numptys have issues on the place. apparently one of them has a grievance when he was locked up in there and bummed on a daily basis lol  ROTL
They've been hassling folk who's been and took pictures, leaving stupid comments and stuff. Serves them right for been criminal little gits in there youth then. They look like pikeys to me. :icon_evil


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2008)

phill.d said:


> apparently one of them has a grievance when he was locked up in there and bummed on a daily basis lol  ROTL
> They've been hassling folk who's been and took pictures, leaving stupid comments and stuff. Serves them right for been criminal little gits in there youth then. They look like pikeys to me. :icon_evil



Aaah, nothing quite like judging people when you know nothing about them!


----------



## phill.d (Mar 14, 2008)

krela said:


> Aaah, nothing quite like judging people when you know nothing about them!


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Mar 14, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I guess you were the people that the occupiers of the site saw and reported to the Security Company. Evidence of people tampering with the window boarding was quite visible whilst we were talking this afternoon. Clearly if you are going to wrench off the boarding to gain entry, you will eventually get caught out. They site occupiers can hear you! As to your comments on the newness of the security boarding - yes it is regularly inspected by the site occupiers and security and kept repaired.
> 
> Just for information, this is not the Eastmoor Secure Unit (that is at end of site behind the prison security fence), this is the old Leeds Reformatory School, later the Eastmoor Reform School.



HANG ON! We don't OWN a CAR! I cant drive, I'm 18, those pictures are not us.

We pulled a board back to look inside, not ripping it off! We didn't go in! How dare you accuse us without even knowing us! And neither of us were wearing a yellow jacket. We ONLY EVER go into buildings when they ARE OPEN! 

I have pictures of us on the site to prove it! 

But is this is the kind of reception I expect to receive then what was the point in signing up. 

You all just jumped to conclusions. I am female for a start and Dark is 20 not 40.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 14, 2008)

Chocolate-Poop said:


> HANG ON! We don't OWN a CAR! I cant drive, I'm 18, those pictures are not us.
> 
> We pulled a board back to look inside, not ripping it off! We didn't go in! How dare you accuse us without even knowing us! And neither of us were wearing a yellow jacket. We ONLY EVER go into buildings when they ARE OPEN!
> 
> ...



you might want to read the whole story properly. i thought i'd showed people who was responsible here. I was sticking up for any urb ex guys on this post. there was a link to the culprits. not you guys.


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, not accusing you, I just don't want anyone thinking thats us. I have respect for these locations and find it a bit rude that people assumed it was us. 

I appreciate you posting the link and exposing the culprits though. And I completely agree that this type of vandalism is ruining it for the other urbexers.

Oh and the vandalism must have happened during the night, nothing was open apart from Theaker and one smaller apartment block. No boards were missing on any of the other buildings though and nothing was broken. We left yesterday at 6:00pm. While we were in Theaker house we heard some people messing with the boards, we came outside to look but found no one. We assumed they had given up an gone. 

Just coincidence they were there at the same time as us I suppose.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 14, 2008)

Chocolate-Poop said:


> Hey, not accusing you, I just don't want anyone thinking thats us. I have respect for these locations and find it a bit rude that people assumed it was us.
> 
> I appreciate you posting the link and exposing the culprits though. And I completely agree that this type of vandalism is ruining it for the other urbexers.


Well this is it isn't it? It just shows the hassle some clowns can cause.. Well i hope this little episode doesn't put you off posting now guys!


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Mar 14, 2008)

Nah, dont worry, it's a precious site. We understand everyone getting anxious about it, It's a site that NEEDS that kind of protection.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 15, 2008)

Chocolate-Poop said:


> Hey, not accusing you, I just don't want anyone thinking thats us. I have respect for these locations and find it a bit rude that people assumed it was us.
> 
> I appreciate you posting the link and exposing the culprits though. And I completely agree that this type of vandalism is ruining it for the other urbexers.
> 
> ...



The site occupier had reported 3 individuals to Security for messing with the boards etc (these clearly came in a 4x4). Whilst my wife and I were talking to her, the Police and Security arrived - mob handed. I think it was the Security bloke you heard testing the boards. The Police and Security had all left by the time we had all walked the dogs around the site and the woods behind. There was somebody else in the old main building, because he climbed out over the wall by the old laundry/boiler house just before the Police arrived. however wall climbing as we all know is legit and good exercise - well that's my excuse anyway.

As I said earlier, it is the vandalism and noise at night that upsets the people who live on the site. If you do bump into them, just ask them about the history of the place - it is a very interesting story.


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Mar 15, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The site occupier had reported 3 individuals to Security for messing with the boards etc (these clearly came in a 4x4). Whilst my wife and I were talking to her, the Police and Security arrived - mob handed. I think it was the Security bloke you heard testing the boards. The Police and Security had all left by the time we had all walked the dogs around the site and the woods behind. There was somebody else in the old main building, because he climbed out over the wall by the old laundry/boiler house just before the Police arrived. however wall climbing as we all know is legit and good exercise - well that's my excuse anyway.
> 
> As I said earlier, it is the vandalism and noise at night that upsets the people who live on the site. If you do bump into them, just ask them about the history of the place - it is a very interesting story.



We saw the woman, but we didn't realise who she was at first. I'm surprised anyone managed to scale the wall, we took one look at it and said no way. Hence looking at the boards instead. Because of the trouble they seem to get I don't think it's best going in that building now anyway. I also think there's someone living in Theaker house, I don't know if you wanted to let them know, but there's beer cans and some bedding. They have propped open all the doors to each room, so that they don't bang against the frames as you go through. Probably harmless enough but you never know.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 15, 2008)

Chocolate-Poop said:


> We saw the woman, but we didn't realise who she was at first. I'm surprised anyone managed to scale the wall, we took one look at it and said no way. Hence looking at the boards instead. Because of the trouble they seem to get I don't think it's best going in that building now anyway. I also think there's someone living in Theaker house, I don't know if you wanted to let them know, but there's beer cans and some bedding. They have propped open all the doors to each room, so that they don't bang against the frames as you go through. Probably harmless enough but you never know.



Yes; there is a youngish male and female + black dog, squatting on the site. My wife and I saw them as we were getting the dog out of the car, they had a carrier bag of food and one of booze. - did not see which building they entered. I cannot see them doing anything to endanger the roof over their heads, they just want shelter. Whatever one's thoughts are on the shortage of affordable housing; I feel that if people want to sleep in properties such as this, then until demolition OK - why just let them stand empty for years? 

I might have got over that wall in my younger days - certainly not now!


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Mar 16, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Yes; there is a youngish male and female + black dog, squatting on the site. My wife and I saw them as we were getting the dog out of the car, they had a carrier bag of food and one of booze. - did not see which building they entered. I cannot see them doing anything to endanger the roof over their heads, they just want shelter. Whatever one's thoughts are on the shortage of affordable housing; I feel that if people want to sleep in properties such as this, then until demolition OK - why just let them stand empty for years?
> 
> I might have got over that wall in my younger days - certainly not now!



lol, I couldn't make it over a 7 foot wall! I am ashamed. 

So sad to see people having to live that way, I thought they had a dog, nearly stepped in it's "presents" downstairs. >_< 

Shortage of affordable housing, so how does the council respond, stick up some MORE ridiculously expensive box rooms they try to fob off as apartments. I dread to think how I'm going to cope when it comes my time to move out. (only staying at home till after uni)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 17, 2008)

Chocolate-Poop said:


> lol, I couldn't make it over a 7 foot wall! I am ashamed.
> 
> So sad to see people having to live that way, I thought they had a dog, nearly stepped in it's "presents" downstairs. >_<
> 
> Shortage of affordable housing, so how does the council respond, stick up some MORE ridiculously expensive box rooms they try to fob off as apartments. I dread to think how I'm going to cope when it comes my time to move out. (only staying at home till after uni)



I understand your worries, our son (23 yrs) is in exactly the same situation. Here in Rawdon, the Council has sold Littlemore School and the developer has built two blocks of apartments and is starting to convert the school building - these are £250,000 plus. Why didn't the Council mandate, that the developers had to include a percentage of affordable housing? Councils have the ability to provide some leadership in this area, but money and profits rule. Perhaps the looming housing market upheaval might cause a rethink. For you and others I hope so.


----------



## paul redfearn (Feb 13, 2010)

I lived here for 2 years and I think that people should really get facts right this when i was here was called Eastmoor community school where the children was treated like slaves for the local community if anyone would like the truth about this place you can email [email protected].
any pictures that anyone have before this damage i would be grateful ome of us are presently sueing the government for the atrosities that occured while this place was open you see a swimming pool when i look at your pictures I see abuse please send any pictures to this email any one want any information regarding Eastmoor then please feel free to contacting me


----------



## Matty208 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Eastmoor secure unit*

I went there a few nights ago with an UrbEx colleague in the view of doing some external night photography.
As it turns out, the place is still regularly visited by vandals/crackheads and bored kids just going to get scared over nothing, often making as much noise as possible with no care or regard for the locals. :icon_evil The nearby residents appear to be very vigilant to this, and the council vans are surprisingly quick getting there when called. I havent seen the Police get involved as yet on my few visits, but i do know that there are regular council vans that take visiting car numberplates down. Quite a strong scent of weed in some areas as well; Wouldnt surprise me if someone had stuff stached there. In any case we werent interested in that side of it. The main building known as 'Mulberry House' seems to be the main attraction, from overhearing the 12 or so kids that went in there the 'dentists chair' is what attracts them to the place. Obviously, not known to them, the dentists chair was removed by the council on request, because of the publicity it was causing ?a couple of years back! Not that they would have been able to probably find it anyway!


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't believe some tosser asked for the chair to be removed, as if thats what was drawing in the kids


----------



## Matty208 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well it obviously hasnt worked as the kids still go there!  i think the broken base of the chair is still outside around the corner of the House. Looks as if the council werent messing about with it, threw the thing out of the window and reboarded it likely, as a couple of the top floor boards around the side look relatively new...


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 26, 2010)

It was on the ground floor opposite the pool.


----------

